
Paris Apple Store robbed of more than $1 million in goods - jacquesm
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57561503-37/paris-apple-store-robbed-of-more-than-$1-million-in-goods/
======
osivertsson
Isn't it likely that Apple knows some unique identifiers of all these stolen
devices that they can track once they come online?

Should be _very_ interesting data to track these devices, telling
investigators and Apple a lot more than just were the devices ended up.

~~~
Xylakant
I guess they get sold on ebay and the like and the only time one of those
identifiers turns up is when a poor guy walks into an apple store and tries to
have a faulty part of his "brand new" macbook replaced.

Maybe somebody finds a pattern and gets the thieves, but I'd bet against it.

------
ricardobeat
Forty minutes? I'd have guessed cameras and other security systems would
trigger an alarm.

~~~
jspthrowaway2
This group sounds at least semi-professional. It sounds like they cased the
store for a while to analyze the habits of the janitor, picked a really
convenient evening for a heist (what's everybody doing on NYE? exactly), knew
there'd be a security guard inside and had the drop on him, then ignored
display items since they're more likely to be protected against theft
(customers of the store touch them daily).

They sound smart, honestly, so I wouldn't be surprised if they disabled any
alarm as well.

------
EGreg
"In other news---A Microsoft store was broken into and several thousand
dollars worth of merchandise was reported to have been returned."

Ha ha ha.

~~~
nsns
There should be a name for this strange ultra-capitalist subjectivity, perhaps
_iI_?

The first, little, _i_ masquerades as a self, but is actually a corporate
identity.

~~~
EGreg
It's just a joke. Actually many people have called Microsoft Windows mobile a
big step ahead, even easier to use than Android and iPhone (Those people
include Wozniak.) THeir stores, while certainly inspired by Apple stores, are
far enough that they don't get sued
([http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/04/apple_takes_aim_at...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/04/apple_takes_aim_at_copycat_fake_retail_stores_with_new_lawsuit.html))
and their products are actually improving since 2001.

We will see if they can come back from behind
[http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows/21472/microsoft-
has-o...](http://blogs.computerworld.com/windows/21472/microsoft-has-
only-20-total-computer-market-half-google-and-trailing-apple-says-goldman-
sachs)

~~~
Shorel
I hope Ubuntu sells more than Windows RT mobile.

Even if they don't have any actual product now, I hope they sell well at
launch.

